# Ray



## sunross (Jun 1, 2011)

I have lt 1046 /2008, I'm not getting gas in carb, fuel filter isn't plugged,fuel pump
is working, lines all clear. I even tapped on carb to see if float was stuck.
Also what is the wire for that goes to bottom of carb ?

[email protected]


----------



## sunross (Jun 1, 2011)

I have lt 1046 /2008, I'm not getting gas in carb, fuel filter isn't plugged,fuel pump
is working, lines all clear. I even tapped on carb to see if float was stuck.
Also what is the wire for that goes to bottom of carb ?

[email protected][/QUOTE]


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

While my Cub is older and different series, I had a similar issue a couple yrs back. Turned out the fuel line had MANY cracks in its run from the rear mounted tank up to the engine. Fuel pump was sucking air. Replaced the fuel line and all was back to normal again.


----------



## sunross (Jun 1, 2011)

I found that fuel shut off solenoid was stuck, just took it out of carband clean it and now it works just fne. that was what the red wire went to.


Thanks Ray


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats a common problem - specially with todays gasoline - i have a couple murrays with those antifire solenoids on them , but i 'bypassed' them after they started giving me trouble.

Least it was an easy fix.


----------



## sunross (Jun 1, 2011)

oh yeah, tell me how to do that in case it becomes a problem


----------

